# dale hollow ?????????'s



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hi all,
planning my 1st ever trip 2 D H this may,was just wondering what 2 expect
as far as boat rentals//cabins /hotels .been searching the web a little was looking at the sunset and star port resort/marina . an a place called sportsman lodge!
me an wife will be there looks like 5/10 thru 5/13 ???
any info on these places?
mrtwister_jbo

open 2 any sugestion's


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

A group of the staff here is making a trip there early March. Not sure of the places name but Shake does. We'll give you a complete update when we return. Gotta love those smallies!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I've fished out of Sunset before, nice marina. I prefer being closer to the dam myself, but any place on that lake is sweet. All depends on how much you want to spend, and how "nice" your accomodations will be.

I've stayed at Horse Creek and East Port, both were more geared towards fisherman. Sunset and Cedar Hill are more resortish, and more expensive.

To give you an idea of Horse Creek pricing, 3 weeks ago we got a 2 bed motel style room with kitchenette, for $35/night including dockage. In march, we got a 10 man cabin running $100/night...$10/pp per night. Off season rates, but even in-season DH rates are generally reasonable.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Dale Hallow is my pick its in a good location and the people are very nice Horse Creek is older its more a guys place cabins are older and when i was there not taken care of very well BUT i think its under newer management now both places are in a good location and the smallies are GREAT. here is wegg site for Cedar Hill www.cedarhillresort.com good luck


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Dale Hollow lodging 

I have stayed at all of these. I have never stayed at Livingston, Eastport or Willow Grove.

Sulphur Creek very nice cabins most expensive 
Hendricks Creek basic cabins very affordable great central location
Wisdom decent cabins affordable good crappie nearby
Wolf River nice newer cabins
State Park great rooms, will be pricey in May, excellent restaurant
Star Point resort geared to fishing, cabins are decent
Cedar Hill okay accomodations, near dam and good fishing
Horse Creek nice people, low grade accomodations butclean,extralong 
no wake area, great fishing area
Dale Hollow Dock OKay all around.
Sunset Beautiful marina nice pricier cabins easy access to Obey 
river fishing


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, redhawk!! sounds like you get around down there 

How long ago were you at Horse Creek? They treated us like family when I was there last, but I do agree that their accomodations were far from the Ritz (they were clean though). I probably wouldn't take my wife down and stay at horse creek (she's kinda high maintenance), but it's perfect for fishermen.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I haven't stayed at Horse Creek in about six years. Jack and Red are great hosts and great for fisherman, but the guy said he was taking his wife so I thought I would tell him what my wife would think. I keep a pop-up camper and boat stored outside the state park now, so I just stay in the campground there now. My first trip will be the week right after Easter!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

With that kinda time down there, you might qualify as a local  

Ever do any crappie fishing down there? The only time I did, was in April at Eastport, with decent success. I've had the intention of fishing for them since, but I just can't take myself away from chasing those smallies.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

cedar hill looks like the place  
looks like it is close 2 the dam on the map, anyone ever fish around there?
is there any shore fishing near there???
will be renting a boat 4 sure but do like 2 kick back an shore fish now an then
this is going 2 be a vac 1st,,,,,fishing trip 2nd lol or so mrstwister thinks so  
mrtwister


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

mrtwister jbo you've picked a great place to stay.nice clean place and the people there have treated my party and me great.i bet they will let you fish the docks,if you ask.i never have but have seen plenty of bass in and around the docks.i always fish the points and a few shore lines. most points are good fishing down by that end of lake.try red crawfish bandit crankbaits.good luck have a great time. ps save some smallies for me.i will be going down the 19th. of april to the 17th. baby bass    the bass i saw at docks were very nice.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You'll be in a sweet area! We've done great there the last 2 trips.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

shakedown i think thats the best part of the lake.i will have fun even if the fishing isn't very good,it's a great place to get away from it all and relax.but it sure helps if the smallies coroperate. baby bass


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Not much shore fishing at Dale. Pleasant Grove park is by Cedar hill and you could shore fish from there I guess. There is a hump inside Cedar Hill's no wake zone that can be good at first light if fish aren't spooked by boats heading out. Good luck! My personal best smallie came on the bluff across from Cedar Hill(6.5 lbs) on a Silver buddy at Thanksgiving in 1996.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah I agree, Cedar Hill is pretty nice. I've only stayed at one other place (Star Point), it was almost as nice and was clean.

You said you wife was "high mantenance".... LOL, aren't they all  

The shore around Cedar Hill is a little hard to get to but if you go down to pleasant grove park (walking distance) there is some flat areas there.

I've never fished there in May so I can't help ya there. If you can afford it I'd hire a guide for half a day and go from there.


Good luck to ya.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

anyone ever stay at a place called wisdom marina???
havn't made up my mine yet lol
but its down 2 cedar hill or wisdom????
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Wisdom is fine. Lakeside cabins are decent. I don't know if they still rent the ones on the top of their hill, but those are not nice. They have a nice restaurant and good ramp with slips with electric available.

Good luck!!

Seven weeks and counting till my first trip of the year there!!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

We're going down to Dale Hollow about the same time.
We're headed down on Saturday morning April 2nd. Is that the same time your going?


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I think I will miss you by a day. I am heading down Easter Sunday after the "family thing" and fishing Monday through Friday and coming home Friday night April 1. Late March has either been feast or famine for me. Pray for no sun but decent temps.(at least in the 40's)


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

your going to drive all the way down there to catch bluegills off of shore and I'll be catching all the fish in the creek back here any ways if I don't see ya before tight lines


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

u are a funny man lol  
u know that by the time may rolls around i'll have that creek all fished out lol lol might leave u a few of them there farm fish lol u know what a farm fish is ?
1st vac in like 5yrs,1st fishing trip since i used 2 go down 2 lake eufaula, on the alabama/GA border back in the late 80's early 90's !!!!
lets hook up an wet a line or 2 an i might just teach u something new lol
jimbo


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Redhawk Fisherman, yeah let's hope for some decent weather, I'm due for some decent weather to say the least. 
Temps in the 40's? Heck, I'm wanting 60, overcast with no rain!
But I'll take 40's and overcast and no rain too.

What water temps are you hoping for? I'd like to see the upper 50's.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Fletch,

I like water temps above 54 for tubes and jerkbaits and about 58-62 for spinnerbaits. In late March tubes and rogues will probably be my choice. I doubt if I will see water above 55 degrees.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm hopin for high 40's when I go March 10th.


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Shake - high 40's air temp or water temp? You're going to be FNF fishing right? Fletch and I were just sitting here talking about the water temps and which baits to use and what temp etc etc. And we concluded that as soon as we think we have figured out a pattern to use at the different water temps - the smallies go and change our minds.  

Is smallieguy going down with you guys this year, I think he went with you last year. I haven't seen him on line in quite awhile...

regards all....


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I was talking water temps (for FNF). You're right though...just when you think you have em figured out, WHAM...they humble ya  That's one of the things I like about the FNF so much. We've only done it for 2 trips, and it has been the most consistant smallie fishing I've done.

I haven't talked to smallieguy in a while, but he does pop on here occasionally.


----------

